# 300kg x 6 deadlift @ 20yrs old



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

a scottish lad from sugden strongman forum beastly pulling at 20 yrs old and 110kg


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Beast!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dave said:


> Beast!


Took the words out my mouth, really impressive !


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Impressive man strong lad


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> a scottish lad from sugden strongman forum beastly pulling at 20 yrs old and 110kg


Same age as me 4kg heavier! Different physiques but my word!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fvcking hell.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

mg:


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW ! That's an awesome lift.

Last rep was hilarious, thought he was gonna fall backwards haha.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Hells bells.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Fvck that, would take up my whole session just loading the plates on


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Jesus christ!

His 1rep max but be around 400kg........


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> Jesus christ!
> 
> His 1rep max but be around 400kg........


no mate his last one rep max was 340 i think


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hes a reppin machine also benches 200kg and squats 290kg


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice reppin out!! I thought he was gonna be done at about 3 reps looking at his first rep but that was pure grit getting those 6 out!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Can see that boy dominating highland games for a while.....not to mention UK's then worlds strongest man.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Someones been eating their porridge every morning


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Strong as...!!

Good luck to him and hopefully we'll see him competing and hopefully winning at the highest level.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Just shows how important genetics are! I'm stuck at 190kg aged 22


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Big lifts. Impressive!


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

at 21 i fort i was a strong lad fella! take my hat of your one strong fvcking guy! i feel pathetic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

That was impressive.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Video or no dead..............holy Hindu we breed them strong in Scotland


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

good singles as well in the vid

impressive stuff no doubt


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Strong as fcuk, plus the will power and determination to go with it, most people would of stopped at 3 reps, how he got 3 more up i dont know, maybe the 6th rep was pushing it, he does not want to ruin all his good work with an unforced injury


----------

